# Welcome our newest Tech



## Geekgirl

Please give a warm welcome to RichardIII who has accepted the position of Tech in the Microsoft Support Team :wave:

Welcome Aboard Rich


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi there Rich. Welcome to the teams. :wave:


----------



## Go The Power

Congratulations on the promotion, keep up the good work :4-clap:


----------



## mattlock

Congrats Rich. Welcome aboard.:wave:


----------



## Zazula

Congratulations, Rich!


----------



## Deleted090308

Congraulations Rich. :wave:


----------



## chauffeur2

Well Done Rich!....Congratulations.

All Managers crack the :4-whip:, and put you on the :4-treadmi


Not to mention that they charge you for the 'promotion'. _(The extra workload) :grin:_

Kind Regards,


----------



## Done_Fishin

HI & Welcome ..
hope to see you around ..


----------



## grumpygit

Congratulation Rich.
:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## speedster123

welcome aboard Rich


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Welcome to the team Rich.


----------



## carsey

Welcome to a great MS team


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats Rich!

Have you ever been in a play before? :grin:


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## Doby

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## justpassingby

Welcome RichardIII ! :4-clap: Gefeliciteerd :wink:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Congratulations! Keep up your good work and enjoy your new role.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Ah - a Shakespearian presence in our Tech world! Noble and mighty posts must follow as a matter of royal course, yes? (I'll look forward to Stop error repairs in iambic pentameter).

[Ok, by now you've figured I was a lit major in college]. 

Welcome aboard!
. . . Gary


----------



## Guest

Thank you, thank you all for the overwhelming and very warm welcome.

Most of you I have already met in the introduction thread that I started in the Relaxing Area.

When I joined TFS, last July, I did so because - and I guess we all have been in that situation - even support pro's need some form of help with a problem at times; later I found friendly help for a Ubuntu problem I encountered. (Thanks again Matt!), all in a friendly atmosphere, and I already felt "at home". Slowly but surely I got involved, and started to post with advise and solutions. Which must have caught Geekgirl's eye, who asked me if I would be interested in becoming a team member. And so it happened :smile:

Like I wrote many times before, this is a friendly forum and I like it very, very much and I hope I can make the expectations you have of me come true!

Thanks again!

@Justpassingby: Ben jij een nederlander? (Are you Dutch?)


----------



## justpassingby

Ik begrijp Nederlands beter dan ik spreek, maar ik ben Franstalig. Ik zal moeten beofenen als ik een baan in Brussels wil :smile:

Veel plezier bij de microsoft ploeg !


----------



## Guest

justpassingby said:


> Ik begrijp Nederlands beter dan ik spreek, maar ik ben Franstalig. Ik zal moeten beofenen als ik een baan in Brussels wil :smile:
> 
> Veel plezier bij de microsoft ploeg !


I think we are in the same situation: You with Dutch, I with French with I started to learn recently; I listen (internet) to a station in Canadian French whenever I an, that sure helps (and who knows... perhaps I'm going to live there :smile


----------



## Guest

Q: Don't we have "Edit" permission on our own posts here?




Anyhoo: "I with French with" should read "I with French which"


----------



## JohnthePilot

justpassingby said:


> Ik begrijp Nederlands beter dan ik spreek, maar ik ben Franstalig. Ik zal moeten beofenen als ik een baan in Brussels wil :smile:
> 
> Veel plezier bij de microsoft ploeg !


I'm amazed; I could understand that although I only speak German.



RichardIII said:


> Q: Don't we have "Edit" permission on our own posts here?


You should have. Do you have access to the Staff Room? If so, post in Admin to Do. Otherwise, take it up with TJ.


----------



## justpassingby

RichardIII said:


> Q: Don't we have "Edit" permission on our own posts here?


Not in the comments & annoucement section. I would have liked to edit my beofenen in beoefenen but I saw the typo after clicking the submit button :sigh:

Good luck with your learning then !


----------



## justpassingby

@ John : I was also surprised that I could read and understant some German texts with only my basics in Dutch and some knowledge of the declensions.

We can't edit our posts here, only you mods can.


----------



## JohnthePilot

justpassingby said:


> We can't edit our posts here, only you mods can.


I thought I could when I was a team member. I posted something about it and got it resolved. It's possibly too long ago to check the thread, but I'll have a look.

EDIT: Believe or not, it's still there. Note Yustr's edit comment in post #22 and subsequent posts. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

I edited my last post, but I've just realised you won't get notification of it unless I post again, so I'll copy what I said.

Believe or not, it's still there. Note Yustr's edit comment in post #22 and subsequent posts. :grin:


----------



## Tony.b99

:wave::wave: Well done Rich :wave::wave:


----------



## Guest

@Tony: Thank you, but I didn't do anything, I think TJ deserves the credit, she spotted me! 

@ John: And where would one find this humble staff room with leather seats, coffee machine and so on? :smile: 

The link you provided brings me to a "RichardIII you have no rights to access this message" screen, which would answer the question about the staff room and where to find it I think; will have to go to the member's lounge, sit in a plastic chair and drink soda instead, I guess :lol:

Regarding German( first in German, followed by the same text in Dutch)

*German*
Die Deutsche Sprache sieht die Niederländische Sprache ganz schön ähnlich

*Dutch*
De Duitse taal lijkt vrij sterk op de Nederlandse taal

(In English, for those who don understand):
The German language looks very similar to the Dutch language.

I live quite close to the German/Dutch border (or what's left of it) <20 miles (32 km)

As for editing... nope, I am not allowed to do so, so I;'ll have to wait until I find that staff room, and can ask an admin.


----------



## justpassingby

@ RichardIII : "Mere" microsoft techs can't access the staff room, you have to be a mentor for that :wink: Haven't found the cosy chairs and the coffee machine yet though, that has to be for the mods and managers :grin:

@ JohnthePilot : Thx for the search about the missing edit button thread !

I've already edited some of my posts in other threads in the staff room so I think this is a particularity of the comments & annoucement section, like the fact that it's limited to 3 pages.

Do you think we should revive that thread of yours about editing our posts here ?


----------



## JohnthePilot

@Richard. It's the Dutch spelling that confuses me. I just don't know how to pronounce words written in Dutch, so perhaps spoken Dutch would be easier to understand. As far as the Staff Room is concerned, you'll just have to work hard and get to Mentor. :grin:

@justpassingby. If you are having a problem with editing in Comments, I would have thought the best thing would be to take it up with TJ in the first instance. IMHO Mentors, at least, should be able to edit anywhere.


----------



## Guest

JohnthePilot said:


> @Richard. It's the Dutch spelling that confuses me. I just don't know how to pronounce words written in Dutch, so perhaps spoken Dutch would be easier to understand. As far as the Staff Room is concerned, you'll just have to work hard and get to Mentor. :grin:
> 
> @justpassingby. If you are having a problem with editing in Comments, I would have thought the best thing would be to take it up with TJ in the first instance. IMHO Mentors, at least, should be able to edit anywhere.


@John: The pronounciation is the hardest part to learn, together with all the exceptions in this laguage. I can't even start explain, you've got to hear it.

As for the staff room: What you don't know, you don't miss... so I'll stay "just a techie" (and go West?) :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

RichardIII said:


> @John: The pronounciation is the hardest part to learn, together with all the exceptions in this laguage. I can't even start explain, you've got to hear it.



It can't be as bad as Welsh. :laugh:


----------



## carsey

JohnthePilot said:


> IMHO Mentors, at least, should be able to edit anywhere.


Thats for the job of us mods John.


----------



## JohnthePilot

carsey said:


> Thats for the job of us mods John.


I mean edit their own posts.


----------



## Done_Fishin

NIce to see a bit of "nederlands" again after so many years 

Ik begrijp Nederlands beter dan ik spreek, maar ik ben engelstalig .. ik kan frans en nederlands verstaan maar geen word meer kan ik spreek .. of schrijven :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Can I have some coffee and biscuits from the staff room? :grin:

Alot of people speak different languages here! I cant even speak English well :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

speaking languages comes with age and travel .. or you live in a country where many other countries borders are so close that you are obliged to learn their languages .. then you're allowed to go get coffee and bikkies whilst talking with your neighbours


----------



## Guest

Done_Fishin said:


> speaking languages comes with age and travel .. or you live in a country where many other countries borders are so close that you are obliged to learn their languages .. then you're allowed to go get coffee and bikkies whilst talking with your neighbours


First: My compliments after "all these years"; quite a lot stayed, there are Dutch who make more errors :grin: You must have lived here... there is absolutely no way that someone would learn our language... for fun (there is no fun in it!!!)

That (and a personal reason) is why I want to "go west", but not to the Undying Lands; NE USA, or SE Canada (even Quebeck, although I hardly speak the language)


----------



## Done_Fishin

I lived in Hillegom (close to Lisse) from the summer of 1978 to December 1981. married a Greek girl in Hillegom town hall in 1980 ( who I met when I travelled down to Greece in Oct 1978) .. spent many an hour traveling around the Amsterdam area whilst there .. not to mention Lisse, Hillegom, Harlem and the bollenstreek in general
Loved my time there .. 
Vive le pays bas .. especially appelpunt met slagrum .. and Doewe-Egberts Koffee mit koffee melk.. there was a great coffee shop in Lisse that did a superb apple pie with cream .. and a cappuccino that still makes makes my mouth water now, thinking about it ..


----------



## HawMan

Congratulations buddy :grin::grin:


----------



## Guest

Done_Fishin said:


> I lived in Hillegom (close to Lisse) from the summer of 1978 to December 1981. married a Greek girl in Hillegom town hall in 1980 ( who I met when I travelled down to Greece in Oct 1978) .. spent many an hour traveling around the Amsterdam area whilst there .. not to mention Lisse, Hillegom, Harlem and the bollenstreek in general
> Loved my time there ..
> Vive le pays bas .. especially appelpunt met slagrum .. and Doewe-Egberts Koffee mit koffee melk.. there was a great coffee shop in Lisse that did a superb apple pie with cream .. and a cappuccino that still makes makes my mouth water now, thinking about it ..


Small correction, it's: "Appelpunt met slagroom", and the best 'koffie' to get in a restaurant isn't Douwe Egberts anymore' "Peeze", or one of the Italian sounding brands are better by a streetlength. Things change.

We prefer not to use "coffee shop", since a coffee shop here is a small shop where they sell the soft drugs, hence my usgae of "restaurant" :grin:



Well, now you also know how Harlem (New York) got its name: Probably from Dutch immigrants. Now you lived in what is realy "Holland"; that region is the province of "Northern Holland"; where I live is the province of Gelderland, major cities: Arnhem (capital of the province) and Nijmegen (University and the place to go and have some fun!)


----------



## Guest

HawMan said:


> Congratulations buddy :grin::grin:


Thanks Hawman!


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ RichardIII: congrats becoming a Windows team member!

En ja, je bent niet de enige Nederlander die TSF onveilig maakt :grin: !


----------



## Guest

Thanks KoosHopeloos!

I didn't expect to be the only one... but so far no one else showed up; glad to see another "Dutchie" in the team :grin:



KoosHopeloos said:


> @ RichardIII: congrats becoming a Windows team member!
> 
> En ja, je bent niet de enige Nederlander die TSF onveilig maakt :grin: !


----------



## Geekgirl

Admin stated that no one below management can edit in Comments & Announcements Forum


----------



## Glaswegian

Geekgirl said:


> Admin stated that no one below management can edit in Comments & Announcements Forum


Please see post #13...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glaswegian said:


> Please see post #13...:grin:


What's that about rubbing salt in wounds? :grin:


----------



## Guest

Where is the HJT-trainee... This thread is being hi-jacked... Can someone post a log please? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

RichardIII said:


> Where is the HJT-trainee... This thread is being hi-jacked... Can someone post a log please? :grin:


You'll need to see the Rangemaster I'm afraid. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

JohnthePilot said:


> You'll need to see the Rangemaster I'm afraid. :laugh:


Explain...


----------



## Go The Power

Rangemasters are the ones that teach the trainees. Look at the ranks underneath Glaswegian's user name.


----------



## Guest

Go The Power said:


> Rangemasters are the ones that teach the trainees. Look at the ranks underneath Glaswegian's user name.


Thanks, GTP! Learned something today :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

that makes two of us .. 
thanks for putting me right about my spelling mistake .. knew it was wrong but had to choose between the correct spelling and the wrong one .. wasn't my day for guesswork .. I should have opened the woerdbook .. but I reckon it got packed when I was tidying up recently .. at my wife's insistence not mine .. 

sorry about the hi-jacking .. just goes to show how much we love the dutch ..:grin:


----------



## Guest

Done_Fishin said:


> that makes two of us ..
> thanks for putting me right about my spelling mistake .. knew it was wrong but had to choose between the correct spelling and the wrong one .. wasn't my day for guesswork .. I should have opened the woerdbook .. but I reckon it got packed when I was tidying up recently .. at my wife's insistence not mine ..
> 
> sorry about the hi-jacking .. just goes to show how much we love the dutch ..:grin:


Hi Done_Fishing,

I corrected you, and at the same time made a typo (I *know* how to write it) in the English text myself... One advantage of working in Ubuntu: You have the dictionary always at hand (it's one of the accessories that are installed with the OS)... But it won't save you from making typos :sad:

But never mind, like I wrote: Our language is a difficult one, with more exceptions as rules; I prefer English over Dutch at *any* time (Perhaps because I lived outside the country for a while, like you do now)

The Hi-Jacking... I don't take it that serious, we're just a bunch of colleagues talking at a party... and there's a lot of talking about all kinds of things, that's how I see this thread!

OK, I'm taking a couple of hours off... have a support server to install!

See you all later!


----------



## Ried

Congratulations, Richard. :grin:

My apologies for the delay, but look at all the fun and new info I'd have missed, had I replied earlier. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Ried said:


> Congratulations, Richard. :grin:
> 
> My apologies for the delay, but look at all the fun and new info I'd have missed, had I replied earlier. :laugh:


Thanks Reid; yeah; "the later the guests (arrive), the more fun" we say here, so: Welcome to our "party" :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Ried said:


> Congratulations, Richard. :grin:
> 
> My apologies for the delay, but look at all the fun and new info I'd have missed, had I replied earlier. :laugh:


You could always do what I do and pop back in now and then. :laugh:


----------



## nickster_uk

Sorry it's late, have been a bit busy but welcome to the team RichardIII, you have put in some sterling work lately and i'm sure you'll make a great addition :smile:


----------



## Guest

nickster_uk said:


> Sorry it's late, have been a bit busy but welcome to the team RichardIII, you have put in some sterling work lately and i'm sure you'll make a great addition :smile:


Thanks Nickster_UK, doing what I can, and trying to live up to the standards :grin:

Now I'm gonna do what John suggested, have a look in the forum, instead of just in this thread!


----------

